# Compliance photos F80 M3 (almost) stripper



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

I was in Munich today picking this up. I think it's really hard to capture the carbonstructure cloth in pictures as it shows more white than the eye sees (at least my eyes). I ordered the cloth seats without seeing or touching in real life. My delivery guy admitted that it was the first time he saw it too!  Staff at Welt is superb, everyone we spoke to was very nice and knowledgeable. And helpful too, as they helped me set up the service appointment in Italy.

I got the bottle and the book as gifts for being a loyal customer. 









I ordered a stripper except for one option only (give me a ping Vasily, one ping only please). In this day of more autonomous features and innovations, I want to be able to still screw up and be on the wrong gear sometimes and miss some shifts once in a while (it's Ok, I leased ). And yes, those are the tires from ED Winter tires.









In the mountains now. Tomorrow, Italy.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Nice ride! Enjoy


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Cloth seats are less hot in the summer, potentially safer in a collision because the increased friction makes it harder to slide off the seat (I didn't believe it until I saw a TV interview), and less cold in winter. I wish it were standard, ha ha.

The one option wasn't automatic transmission! 
A Bimmerfest user near me has a 320i with only two options, sports package and metallic paint. I can't think of fewer unless one wants a white car.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

For those who used the navigation, I'm seeming to be having trouble with routing. I see options for Fast, Efficient, and Short but somehow it doesn't pick the "right" way. For example, from Garmish-Partenkirchen south to Italy, it took me on the opposite side of the valley from the Autobahn. I was going through little villages in Austria and I could see the Autobahn on the other side. That was fun for a while but I also need to get somewhere sometimes. Avoid freeway and tolls are not checked. The only function that is on that I might check off is "learn". Maybe it thinks I like to go on smaller roads :dunno:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

The ED version of the Nav that is in the USB stick is very limited in features. It does not even keep the "Last Destinations" once the car is shut off. It can be frustrating so try to enjoy your trip regardless. 



Asteroid said:


> For those who used the navigation, I'm seeming to be having trouble with routing. I see options for Fast, Efficient, and Short but somehow it doesn't pick the "right" way. For example, from Garmish-Partenkirchen south to Italy, it took me on the opposite side of the valley from the Autobahn. I was going through little villages in Austria and I could see the Autobahn on the other side. That was fun for a while but I also need to get somewhere sometimes. Avoid freeway and tolls are not checked. The only function that is on that I might check off is "learn". Maybe it thinks I like to go on smaller roads :dunno:


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Technic said:


> The ED version of the Nav that is in the USB stick is very limited in features. It does not even keep the "Last Destinations" once the car is shut off. It can be frustrating so try to enjoy your trip regardless.


I noticed the Last Destination right off. Since I'd read how others had reported that the navigation had been flawless I wondered if I was doing something wrong.

We're deep in Italy now and I'd forgotten that many gas stations are unattended on Sunday.  While I was fairly certain we'd be OK once we got on the Autostrada, I got a little nervous because I had enough for 70 km and we needed to go another 40 km before we got on and then who knows how long before the first rest stop. Anyway, I tried the first unattended kiosk but no English instructions and it wouldn't take my debit or credit card. Both cards have chips but instructions I think were requiring a PIN but I couldn't get it to take them.
Further along I found an Agip station that worked with my credit card. Different machine with English instructions.

We were in San Marino when we saw this beauty. Also, the Ferrari and Abarth museum (in San Marino) is closed for a few months, if you were planning to go.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm in MUC now having dropped off the car couple of hours ago and waiting for the flight home.
More details and photos later but as a teaser: car was in 5 countries including one where they drive on the wrong side, took 4 ferry rides, and it only rained on us 2 days. 
Boarding calls.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Asteroid said:


> More details and photos later but as a teaser: car was in 5 countries including one where they *drive on the wrong side*, took 4 ferry rides, and* it only rained on us 2 days*.
> Boarding calls.


OK. Wrong side of road and only two days of rain. I know the answer to the teaser - You only spent two days in England. Right?


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Trinitony said:


> OK. Wrong side of road and only two days of rain. I know the answer to the teaser - You only spent two days in England. Right?


Close! Malta is a former British colony so they speak English, have red phone booths, and drive on the wrong side.
They have a very interesting history with occupation or domination by Carthaginians, Romans, Arabs, Normans, Knights of St John, French, and the British until they granted independence in 1964. More later on Malta.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

*Spy shot of BMW Future model*

BMW Future model price higher than new Ferrari.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

*Waypoint on the way south*

The main focus of our trip was Southern Italy so I chose a couple of cities along the way that seemed interesting to make stops. It's how we ended up in San Marino. In retrospect, it turned out to be not that interesting. We arrived after the sun had set, so the introduction to this micro-state was a seemingly endless chain of brightly lit malls and stores. Traffic here is relatively heavy as you're driving in Italian countryside and suddenly you cross into San Marino which (according to wikipedia) is the only country with more cars than people. Shopping is big here and many are attracted by the duty-free shops. After you pass the shopping areas you really start going uphill, and you climb and wind your way up for a while until you get to the old town. Our hotel was almost at the top in a limited traffic zone, closed to car traffic at certain hours.

Photos:
1) This was on the way to San Marino. The photos I'd seen of Comacchio were full of people. One of the benefits of traveling in the low season. Comacchio is like a poor man's Venice.
2) Treponti (Three Bridges) a landmark in Comacchio.
3) Hotel parking. I got a "special" spot as I could not make a turn into their regular lot. The tires started slipping and the hotel guy didn't want me to start fishtailing so he directed me to another spot where I didn't have to turn. LOL
4) Palazzo Pubblico in San Marino.
5) One of the towers at the top of Monte Titano in San Marino. Theres a drop of several hundred feet on the other side of the wall. Maybe the fortifications explain why the country was never conquered.
6) Seems like a boondogle, if they're paying for this.
7) Before Comacchio, we made a quick stop in Ferrara, a Renaissance city. I took this picture of Este Castle with my phone and Google Photos' algorithm somehow selected to process with its special effects. Ferrara old town was very pleasant, and full of students from the university nearby.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

You took your ED car to Malta? Molto cool!

You should have driven through Vatican City for a 6th country, but that is tough to do without permission. I did Germany, Austria, Liechtenstein, Switzerland, and Italy in one day once. Not sure what the one day record is for countries. Should have gone to San Marino for 6. Now we just need someone to go to Cyprus or the Faroe Islands.

More pics please.


----------



## Spagolli94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome car... Awesome trip!


----------



## ouengineer (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks good! I really like the look of those cloth seats from pics. Are you saying you like them even better now that you've seen them?

Which option? Carbon trim? Now that I have a rear view camera, I surprisingly really like it. That and the HUD is kinda neat too. If I ever get an M3, I might have to spring for an executive package. Even with that one package though, a great value for a car with that many features. Particularly compared to a fully loaded 335.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

We made another quick overnight stop in Termoli. It's a beach resort town on the Adriatic Coast and there's a very cute old town inside the old fortification walls. We couldn't find a nice coastal road, something like California Highway 1, so we stayed with the Autostrada for most of the way. On the Autostrada there are warning signs that there's a speed control system called Tutor. From what I've read, it captures your vehicle information when you pass under the clearly marked Tutor gates, and it calculates your average speed between these gates, which may be spaced 10 to 25 km apart. The usual speed limit in the Autostrada is 130kph but seems like many cars were going well over, ask me how I know :angel:. Maybe they know when or which Tutor gates are active.

1) Beach in Termoli, I think the snow covered mountains are the Apennines.
2) Detail of the Cathedral of Termoli.
3) We're more than half way down the boot and winter tires are still required. As I recall it was cold (for me) in the mid 40s F but nowhere close to freezing when I took this pic.
4) This was the only successful refuel without attendant. Not sure what was different at other kiosk machines that I tried since they had the Visa/MasterCard logos (but instructions only in Italian). All other times I fueled when there was an attendant or cashier present.
5) This was off the Autostrada. Prices on Autostrada are generally higher. This is about $5.60/gallon if you take $1 = 1 Euro. Unleaded is SenzaPb and 95 octane but they calculate the octane differently (roughly equivalent to 91 in US). Gas is cheaper in Austria and Germany (in the 1.30's range vs. 1.49 here) so fill up before you get into Italy.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

*Matera*

We made a base in Matera in the Basilicata region, which in the instep of the boot. Some of the old parts of Matera are considered UNESCO World Heritage sites, in part because of the authenticity and preservation. The natural caves were occupied by humans dating back to 2,000 years. Mel Gibson made the movie The Passion of the Christ here. The old town looks like a nativity scene.

1) Panorama
2) Cathedral, effects by Google Photos
3) Church of San Pietro Caveoso
4) The hotel is in the old town in restricted traffic zone and no parking on site.
5) Our room is in a cave. In the 1950s, this was the shame of Italy as families lived in these caves with no running water, sewage, or heat. They often lived together with their livestock animals. In a documentary we saw, the government evicted these families and moved them to new housing nearby. In a few short years many of the relocated families had left their new homes and moved away because there were no economic opportunities here.
6) The cave had to remain "original" so we were told that to install heat and plumbing they had to carefully replace any stone that was moved.
7) Cool Church Santa Maria de Idris


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

To get ideas about places to visit, we downloaded some podcasts from Rick Steves' site. There are 3 or 4 related to southern Italy, and 3-4 more specifically about Sicily. I must have listened to each one like 4 times because we would play them on some of the long drives, but my wife would invariably fall asleep and want to replay them for what she missed.

1) Took a drive to Alberobello, about 1 hr away. This is where the trullo (plural trulli) structures are most abundant. In the old days, the outer walls were stones stacked without mortar in the shape of a cylinder and it topped with a cone shaped roof. Possible origin is that in the old days, landlords were taxed based on whether their lands were settled. So when the taxman came to inspect, the structures could be taken down quickly. Buildings? which buildings are you talking about :dunno:
2) Also checked out Ostuni. This is the cathedral. The old town is all inside the fortification walls and is a pedestrian zone. It was in this town where after I started the car and it was making the usual engine sounds a guy walking by called out "Che bella macchina. Auguri." Which translates to: Nice car, congrats or Nice car, best wishes.
3) Ostuni is very reminiscent of the Pueblos Blancos in southern Spain.
4) Another similarity to Spain is the schedule. They close for a couple hours for a siesta. This is not only restaurants, but all kinds of businesses including banks. This was very typical for southern Italy and Sicily.
5) A couple of times the hotel valet returned the car this way. I guess the seatbelt chime must get really annoying :rofl:


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Awesome. Keep it coming. It is threads like these that will keep me going until April.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Next Sept is my family surname 1000 yr union in Naples Italy, I'm planning our next ED, Plan on driving down from Slovenia to Croatia, then take the over night ferry to Beri Italy. Haven't decided what is happening from here yet.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Eagle11 said:


> Next Sept is my family surname 1000 yr union in Naples Italy, I'm planning our next ED, Plan on driving down from Slovenia to Croatia, then take the over night ferry to Beri Italy. Haven't decided what is happening from here yet.


That reunion sounds like a cool event!
You could drive to the tip of the boot and ferry across to Sicily (20 minute ferry, runs often). You could easily spend 7-10 days exploring Sicily from 2-3 bases. Then when you're ready to go to Napoli, get on the Palermo-Napoli overnight ferry. I did that. It's about 10-1/2 hours. The one we took was scheduled to leave at 8pm, but in the morning I got a text informing us of a 2 hr delay. From my recollection, it was around 250 euros for 2 people, 1 car, in a private room with bath. The room had fold down bunks for 2 more if you're bringing more people. If ferry stays on schedule, you arrive in Napoli in time for morning coffee.

The trucks get lashed down to the deck. Cars just set the parking brake.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

*Sicily*

We are now in Sicily. I had some small reservations about going there with the car. After all the Sicilian guides that Rick Steves interviewed in his show described normal life there as "organized chaos". One guide even described how people go when the light is red, but stop when it's green in case somebody is running a red. I can say that from my experience, there's a lot more people running red lights and driving erratically (this I think is from a lot of out of town Uber drivers, but that's another story) in San Francisco. The worst offense (if at all) was that often traffic backed up on some arterial roads because there'd be an older dude with a beret in a small FIAT puttering along below the speed limit and the passers were not always speedy about passing.

1-4) In larger cities (but not only in Sicily), there are some lanes that are about 1-1/2 lane wide but everyone drives like it's a 2 lane street. The right lane is a bus lane and the left lane is for oncoming traffic. I did not find this uncomfortable as most people were conscious of the tight space. Most people were in smaller cars too.
5) One of the locals told me that Sicilians can be creative with their parking, even poetic. Maybe he didn't find all the right words in English but I got the point. This was not the worst I saw.
6) People at the Welt called the BMW dealer in Palermo to set up the 1,200 mi M service, so I assumed everything would be right when I showed up. I got there and only 2 people spoke English, and 1 of them was another customer asking me why I was there and was there anything wrong with the car. Well the lady who received me didn't know about any appointment (I think they don't take appointments) but she said just wait and we'll take care of it. Then another service advisor takes the key and puts in the in reader and I see that he's concerned. Soon there's 4 guys in the room including one technician, and they're all talking, and I can understand "differenziale". Turns out they cannot do the service because they don't have the differential oil. It's a Saturday so they tell me, come back Monday and we'll get it done. I told them it must be done because I leave Monday night on the ferry, and I think they got it. No biggie, I embrace the organized chaos and take the car for more sightseeing. On Monday, they were expecting me and right away they get a guy who speaks English. Funny thing is they say it'll be done by 1, so I say I'll be back at 1. They say no come back at 3, turns out they close for the siesta. Then they get another guy who spoke English to drive me back. The B&B guy where I'm staying arranged to get someone to drive me to pick up the car. We set a time and when I get back to the B&B the driver tells me to cool my jets, he just called and they don't open at 3 but 3:30. The service cost 318 euros.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

*Taormina, Sicily*

This is a very nice small town situated on a cliff. It's supposed to be a resort for the jet set, but maybe because it was low season, I did not find it uppity at all.

1) This is Taormina with Mt Etna, an active volcano, in the background. It is here that we had the only white knuckle moment in the entire trip. I'm driving up a street that narrows ahead, there's people walking alongside as there are no sidewalks so I'm probably going no more than 15 mph, when out of the intersection from the cross street comes this FIAT hatchback head on. I stopped immediately and the FIAT screeches to a stop and stalls the engine. People scatter and the FIAT goes away after I move right a little.
2) Greek theater, that later became a Roman amphitheater.
3-4) Hiking around the craters on Mt Etna
5) That's my car next to the RV
6) Valet parking at the hotel because the car goes into an elevator. No comment how the valet parked it, with front end sticking out.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

*Sicily*

In addition to Taormina, we stayed in Syracuse and Palermo but in between we went to Malta. For simplicity I'll post the Sicily pictures here and make another post for Malta.

1-2) Some of the best preserved Greek ruins may be in Sicily. This Greek temple in Segesta dates back to about 430 BC. There's also a Greek theater in nearby hill and I recommend the shuttle bus to get there.

3) Villa Romana del Casale was probably a hunting lodge for a Roman emperor. It contains a large collection of mosaics dating to about 300 AD. A mudslide preserved the floors and today you can visit and admire them from a series of catwalks that take you to most of the rooms in the villa. The villa is kind of in the middle of nowhere, closest town is Piazza Armerina.
4) Here's evidence that the French stole the idea for the bikini. Maybe also evidence of the first recorded "wardrobe malfunction" during a sport event.

Edit:
I'm testing to see if links to photospheres and 360 pictures work.
Here's a photosphere of a room in the Villa del Casale: https://goo.*/photos/nNXr9W5iahYafLeN7
360 of the Greek theater: https://goo.*/photos/UjDJ2aVB8BSTY6sL6

OK, the forum software doesn't like google photo links. If you want to see the picture replace the * with gl in the links.

Edit2:
Seems like the 360 degree pictures don't work. The photosphere worked. Here's a cleaner link for the phtosphere: http://tinyurl.com/hyj4bns


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

*More Sicily*

Other towns we visited in Sicily:

1) Erice is a medieval village at the top of a steep hill. It has the its fortifications and the requisite churches inside the walls. We drove here following google maps. We didn't know this at the time but there's 2 ways up the mountain and we took what seemed to be the short and steep way up. We only saw 3-4 other cars coming down, nobody going up this way.
2) Looking for lunch, we stumbled upon this place that was not in the main square. I don't remember the name of the restaurant, but this was the menu and it was the only copy she had. The food was simply prepared but it was very good.

3) Monreale has a famous cathedral from the Norman times. The exterior does not seem impressive but I reconsider when I consider its age (12th century). 
4) The images were created with glass mosaics.
Link to a photosphere of the interior: http://tinyurl.com/hqdwk3o Photospheres don't seem to work with iPhones, but Ok with android devices.

Palermo has the Palatine Chapel (also 12th century) which is part of the Royal Palace of the Norman kings. Went there while some restoration work was underway. Photosphere here: http://tinyurl.com/jotacjm


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

I loved your photos of Sicily. Particularly the one from the Taormina theater looking at Mt. Etna. 

Did you visit Agrigento? I was impressed by the temple and other Greek ruins there. 

Four of us were traveling in a Fiat 600, so the roads did not seem so narrow back then - but the car did.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

What happened to Malta?


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

*Malta*

Took the ferry from Pozzalo, Sicily to Valletta, Malta. I booked a couple of months in advance. Although I didn't recall this from the booking, there are 2 tiers for pricing: Euro or Club class. Club class gets a separate line for staging, priority boarding, and a separate seating section. Also, when the ferry is docking, Club class passengers are allowed into the cars first. Both Euro and Club class decks have airline style reclining seats.

1) Virtu Ferries operates these catamarans. The crossing takes about 2 hours, but they request that you check-in 2 hours before. We paid 320 euros round-trip for car and 2 passengers in Club.
2) In the company of a Maserati Ghibli with Romanian plates, and an F33 420d. Even if you're a little late in Club class, they keep a lane open to get to the front because you get to disembark first. I tried to take a nap in the car and they told me that I couldn't stay during the crossing.
3) Valletta has several natural harbors. The fortifications date back to the 16th century and are impressive as you're sailing in.
4) St. John's Co-Cathedral does not look like a grand church from the outside, but the interiors are very nice. There were also a couple of Caravaggio paintings in one of the rooms (no pictures allowed).
5) Interior was redone in baroque style. A couple of photospheres (actually 1/2 spheres) if you're using Android or a laptop: http://tinyurl.com/z5hbzao and http://tinyurl.com/hfdjoa5 Each of the marble rectangles on the floor marks the tomb of a knight. They are decorated and inlaid with different colored marble.
6) St. Paul's Cathedral in Mdina was "the" cathedral of Malta, but later St. John's status was elevated, thus St. John's Co-Cathedral. I think this is the only red phone booth I saw.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Trinitony said:


> I loved your photos of Sicily. Particularly the one from the Taormina theater looking at Mt. Etna.
> 
> Did you visit Agrigento? I was impressed by the temple and other Greek ruins there.
> 
> Four of us were traveling in a Fiat 600, so the roads did not seem so narrow back then - but the car did.


Made a choice between Segesta and Agrigento, and Agrigento lost. If we had a couple more days we would have loved to work it in.



Kanuck said:


> What happened to Malta?


Sorry, technical difficulties. I had prepared the post, left for dinner while the photos uploaded, forgot about it, then when I remembered I had been timed out.

Aside from having to drive on the wrong side, it was "tricky" to drive here because I relied on google maps on my phone with the onboard navigation (silenced) as a backup. Most all street names called out began with Triq followed by a longass name. Triq is path in Maltese, according to google translate. Although everyone we spoke to knew English, the locals also speak Maltese and Maltese has a large Arabic influence. So a lot of the street names are Arabic but written with the English alphabet. Try listening to these directions to our hotel: "Continue on ix-Xatt Ta' Xbiex. Take Triq Mikiel Anton Vassalli and Triq Mikiel Ang Borg to Vjal Portomaso in Saint Julian's".
I didn't need to drive much here as the distances to the sights were not large. I noticed that the price of gas was much lower than Italy.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks. Very cool. You certainly had one of the more interesting ED trips.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

*North to Bologna*

After being in southern Italy for most of the trip, we hightailed it back north. After disembarking the Palermo-Napoli ferry, we walked around town for a quick bite.

1) Breakfast somewhere in Spaccanapoli. There was a heavy police presence today in this pedestrian zone. Every guy making deliveries by scooter was stopped by police and turned away. This was a reaction to the truck attack in Berlin, which happened the day before.

But I really wanted to mention Bologna. We were pleasantly surprised. It is a very nice city and the old town core very walkable. 
2) A signature of Bologna is the porticos, which I can describe as a covered sidewalk. There's miles of these porticos in different styles.
3) The facade of San Petronio Basilica is unfinished. Photosphere of the interior: http://tinyurl.com/zxw6s2h There were plans to make this a grander basilica than St. Peter's in Rome, but one of the popes quashed this idea.
4) Le due torri (Two Towers), the most famous landmark is a less famous leaning tower. The shorter tower was lowered to its current height in the 14th century when it was feared that it would collapse.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

*Epilogue*

Some notes and numbers for you guys.

Miles driven 3,165
All time mpg by onboard computer 25.9
Paid for 437 liters of gas at average of 1.49 euros per liter = 653 euros.
Cheapest gas 1.385, most expensive 1.623
Most expensive toll 42.80 euros from Naples to Bologna, which was also our longest leg driving.
Used up just under 1 GB of data, $10 with project fi phone.
Car was in 5 countries: Germany, Austria, Italy, San Marino, and Malta, although Italy alone feels like it's more than 1 country.

You need to know what Donne and Uomini mean, or at least one of them. Let me explain. We stopped at one of the Autogrill rest stops. I walked towards the back where the restrooms are located and was about to walk into the one labeled Donne, because it sounds like don which sounds like man. Then I took a quick look at the other door labeled Uomini and I stopped in my tracks. There were no pictograms because they were remodeling and all they had were these handwritten signs.

People in Sicily are warm and friendly. We were never lost because I used the map app, but occasionally I like to unfold the map the hotel gives out. I did this twice in Palermo and both times somebody stopped to ask if we needed help. In Syracuse we were at one of the markets and my wife asked the stall owner to peel the fruit (fichi d'India). We didn't have tissues to wipe our fingers and another local saw that and he offered us tissues from a new pack he had. I think they like tourists.

There are often free parking lots near tourist sights in the cities. Generally if the space is outlined in white it's free, blue you pay. Anyway, there sometimes will be a guy that "controls" the free lot and guides people getting into spots. We took a space and observed what others did. We noticed the guy was paid with a bill (minimum 5 euros) and another gave coins. I asked him "quanto?" and he gave a long reply saying that he would watch the car, blah blah blah. I gave him 4 euros. This was in Catania, but it also happened in Monreale and Palermo. Later when I understood the practice I only gave 2 euros. A local told me that these guys were usually "zingaro".

1) Fichi d'India, literally figs of India, but actually cactus fruit which seems to grow everywhere
2) Car rested by the sea for 2 days in Syracuse. Walked everywhere here.

Until the next ED. Auguri.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

Wow, epic trip. Thanks for documenting it and with panoramic photographs! I want to stay in the room in a cave - that looks very cool. I admire your fortitude for taking your new car to Italy - good for you. My ED this year was my first despite driving BMWs since 1999 - it will not be my last!

Looks like your one option was the competition package...good choice.

Save the manuals.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Re-delivery today, finally. 
My fault in part as I scratched the front bumper. My dealer said I got new front and rear bumpers and a new wheel. One of the tires was slashed during shipment damaging the wheel. Waiting for the replacement wheel apparently took a while. I had unused tires and wheels as I rented the winter tires.
Took 75 days to get back from Munich, but X-mas and New Year's holiday in between plus the repairs.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Asteroid said:


> Re-delivery today, finally.
> My fault in part as I scratched the front bumper. My dealer said I got new front and rear bumpers and a new wheel. One of the tires was slashed during shipment damaging the wheel. Waiting for the replacement wheel apparently took a while. I had unused tires and wheels as I rented the winter tires.
> Took 75 days to get back from Munich, but X-mas and New Year's holiday in between plus the repairs.


Damn sorry about the bumper issue, hope you still have the Euro plate


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

ED damage to the front bumper is fairly common, but the VPCs don't keep them in stock. I suppose there are so many front bumper varieties that it would not be practical to do so. They do fly them in from Germany so the VPC does its best to minimize the re-delivery time of our cars. I'm glad you got your car back even if it was at the outer limit of the time estimate.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the nice report and photos. Congrats on the car - enjoy!


----------

